# What's the little + for...



## suziquzie (Jun 18, 2008)

..... next to the poeople's names who have visited your profile page?
Multiple visits?


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are people who are on your friends list.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 18, 2008)

I thank you. 
Oh one more question, sorry (I'm having too much fun w/ pics today!)
Can the lurkers (non-members) see your profile and albums?


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes they can see both.


----------

